# HELP! How to get a WUXGA signal to my projector!?!



## LoUiGi (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi All,

THANKS for helping, (IF you can!) but I am trying to get a WUXGA (1920x1200) to my projector, but there is no such thing as a WUXGA cable!?! I can find UXGA cables (1600x1200) but that's not what I need.

PLEASE HELP!

Thanks SO much!
LoU!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

DVI or HDMI would work just fine for passing a 1920x1200 signal.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Forget the WUXGA :scratch: , what types of INPUTs are on your projector??


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

WXUGA only defines the pixel resolution. It says nothing whatsoever about the kind of cable that you need to use. 

Depending on the types of inputs available on your projector and the types of outputs on your computer, you might be able to use analog RGBHV signals over a cable with 15pin VGA connectors, or you might need to use analog or digital signals over a cable with DVI-I or DVI-D connectors, or perhaps digital over HDMI, maybe with a DisplayPort to HDMI adapter. 

If possible, HDMI connections are to be preferred if you want to be able to play copy-protected HD content on your computer. The other types of connections don't support DRM (HDCP), so HD movies would be automatically downgraded to standard definition.

Also, longer cable runs need higher quality cables than shorter distances, no matter which connection method you use.


----------

